#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Word: Create Excel Link to 2 named ranges

## Nadine Klug

Hi
I would need help on the following issue

I got a word document, which links to parts of an excel file.

I was able to create a link to a normal named range in Excel which d
LINK Excel.Sheet.8 "path" "Sheet1!R4C3:R62C7", this does also work if the reference is a named range, like LINK Excel.sheet.8 "path" "namedrange1"

BUT
now i have to create a named range which references to something like this "Sheet1!R4C3:R62C7,Sheet1!R80C3:R89C7"
This does not work, not with a named range, not with combined named range, not written like above.
Does anyone have an idea on how this can be solved?

(Office 2007 / 2010)
Thank you.

----------


## macropod

You'll need to either:
• use two LINK fields - one for each range; or
• create a separate worksheet that consoldiates the data and link to that.

----------


## lampje77

Hi, I'm trying to find the same answer. Did you find a workaround for your problem?

----------


## macropod

> Hi, I'm trying to find the same answer. Did you find a workaround for your problem?



Did _you_ read the previous reply?

----------


## lampje77

yes i read the post. I just dont like giving up. :-)

----------


## macropod

OK, so my reply gave two possible _solutions_, not a mere workaround. Why, then, are you looking for a workaround? That suggests neither solution is adequate.

----------

